# A new Thread.....babies coming soon/



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well I put a similar one ob the other forum but that ones seems to have buggered up (if you dont like the word tough I dont care)

So here are a fee on my ornate Cantil who will hopefully drop some little Cantils soon!

Adults
Dad









Mum










Mum now









So with a bit of luck within the next month I'lll have new little bad tempered cantils full of hell and nasty flesh rotting venom!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

put me down for a pair please, you still got the sonorans vailable?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> put me down for a pair please, you still got the sonorans vailable?


You got first choice Stu!

The Sonorans are now well:2thumb: chunckY!


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

I love seeing photos of these, congratulations and good luck.


----------



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

wow, well for a species that can kill you they sure are beautiful! Congrats on breeding them  :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful & good luck with breeding


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Babies born this morning!


----------



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

Aw wow congrats!!! Put pics up asap  x


----------



## snail1992 (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes very nice snakes post pics of the babys :whistling2:


----------

